# Birdsfoot Trefoil question



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with these plants? I'd like to know if they do well in the South, how much sun exposure they need, etc. 
Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't know how it does everywhere else, but it's a great wildflower here and even does well after mowing (which I never do but the road crews mow the sides of the roads). It produces a lot of nectar.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

It does fine down here pgg. The deer hunters around here use it.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

out here it is grown for seed. Leaf cutter bees are put on the land. As well we have our hives on 40 acres. tasty honey


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

We use to grow about 200 acres of it every year. It does real well on low ph soils and wet areas, as well as upland areas. Dosen't frost heave in the spring because of the fiberous root system, and as long as it dosen't get two hot while in blosom will produce seed which will pop out of the pods and reseed it self. Plants live about 4 to 6 years. We've had stands last up to 20 years. Keep it mowed to get rid of the compition and make sure you get the right inoculum when planting and you should be good to go.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

there are also upright and crawling types, so depending on what you want to do with it might make a difference.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

It's obviously quite hardy and salt-tolerant, because it is found along the roadsides up here, as well. I tried to grow it in a poorly-prepared bed (my laziness), and it is having a tough time competing with the grass, but still survives.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------

